# Nova WH2600 IP: demasiado alto IUV + radiação solar!?



## nuninho (28 Mai 2017 às 19:30)

Olá.

Já comprei uma nova WH2600 IP Observer (sem a consola LCD) no dia 24 e já recebi-a na passada 6ª-feira.

- índice de UV: 12 (~7 ou 8 na marca Davis Vantage)
- radiação solar: 1230 W/m^2 (~700-800 na Davis)


Vou fazer a calibração através do Weather Logger... 1,0 como padrão - vou reduzir para o que número para correctar?

Ver anexo - para ver esta imagem

Por favor...


----------

